# Mal wieder Fragen zu Schuhen (cleatlose oder Trekkingschuhe)



## Mrs_Chaos (9. Mai 2016)

Hallo!

Wie ich gesehen habe gibt es im Forum schon ähnliche Fragen zu Schuhen. Manchmal geht's da aber nur um Herrenmodelle und die Threads zu Damenmodellen sind meist schon älter als zwei Jahre. In der Zwischenzeit hat sich ja bestimmt einiges getan.
Ich habe Duo-Pedale (Käfig-/Klickpedal) am Bike. Diese hier:http://cycling.exustar.com/index.php/products/pedals/mtb-pedals/comp-mtb-pedals/e-pm86-detail.html
http://cycling.exustar.com/index.php/products/pedals/mtb-pedals/comp-mtb-pedals/e-pm86-detail.html

Ich habe zwar auch ein Paar Schuhe mit Cleats, aber die hab ich nur kurz benutzt und jetzt fahre ich nur noch mit Trekkingschuhen und die Klickpedalseiten der Pedale benutze ich gar nicht mehr. Gefällt mir besser so.
Die etwas groben Sohlen der Trekkingschuhe haben zwar einen guten Halt, aber insgesamt sind mir die Schuhe etwas zu klobig und dick. Im kühlen Frühjahr oder im Herbst sind sie einigermaßen okay, aber im Sommer wird es mit ihnen doch etwas warm.
Ich suche jetzt Schuhe, die besser zum Biken geeignet sind, mit denen man aber auch gut laufen kann. Die also im Ballen-/Zehenbereich nicht total steif sind oder wo man dann das Gefühl hat, als würde man vorne "bergauf" stehen. Da suche ich Schuhe für die kühle Jahreszeit und welche für den Sommer. Entweder richtige Fahrradschuhe, die dann cleatlos sein sollen oder leichtere Trekkingschuhe (nicht so fett gepolstert), die eine geeignete Sohle haben. Wenn nötig würde ich auch auf Plattform-Pedale mit Pins umsteigen, so welche zum Beispiel: http://www.xlc-parts.de/produkte_detail_de,4538,15479.html

Ich habe schon mal im Net geschaut und ein bisschen was gefunden, aber es gibt bestimmt noch mehr oder auch bessere Schuhe. An Bikeschuhen habe ich diese entdeckt: _Giro Whynd Damen_, _Shimano SH-CW41 Click'R_ und _Shimano E-SHCT71_. Und hier im Forum wurden mal die Trekkingschuhe _Adidas Terrex Solo Stealth Women_ erwähnt, aber scheinbar werden diese nicht mehr hergestellt.
Fährt jemand von euch mit welchen von diesen Schuhen oder mit anderen, die empfehlenswert sind? Sie sollten dann halt auch jetzt noch erhältlich sein, wenigstens als Restposten. 

Für den Sommer gibt's ja auch Bike-Sandalen, aber wohl nur sehr wenige. Kann jemand von euch etwas über solche berichten?

Danke und Grüße!
~ Mrs. Chaos


----------



## Toolkid (9. Mai 2016)

Mrs_Chaos schrieb:


> ... Und hier im Forum wurden mal die Trekkingschuhe _Adidas Terrex Solo Stealth Women_ erwähnt, aber scheinbar werden diese nicht mehr hergestellt.


Such mal nach _Adidas Terrex Solo Damen_ bzw _Adidas Terrex Solo Frauen_, damit wirst du auch fündig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (9. Mai 2016)

Hmm... mir passen sie zwar nicht, aber viele fahren sie: Five Ten gibt es auch in einer Mädelsausführung (etwas schmaler).

Wenn du aber generell "normale" Schuhe fährst, empfehlen sich FlatPedals - egal welcher Schuh.

1) Du hast mehr Grip auf dem Pedal
2) Du hast auf beiden Seiten des Pedals den gleich guten Grip
3) Du hast eine breitere Standfläche 
4) gibts die auch in bunt


----------



## scylla (10. Mai 2016)

Mrs_Chaos schrieb:


> Für den Sommer gibt's ja auch Bike-Sandalen, aber wohl nur sehr wenige. Kann jemand von euch etwas über solche berichten?



Keine gute Idee. Schon allein was die Reifen auf einem normalen Schotterweg an Dreck hochspritzen (auch wenn es trocken ist), das bekommst du dann alles an die nackigen Füße und hast dauernd Steinchen unter den Zehen. Außerdem sind die Zehen nicht mal minimal geschützt, wenn man aus Unachtsamkeit oder bei einem hastigen Ausweichmanöver irgendwo streift.

Den "alten" Terrex Solo mit durchgängiger Stealth Sohle gibt's tatsächlich nicht mehr. Den Terrex Solo gibt's zwar schon noch, aber da ist nur noch am Zehenbereich Stealth Gummi, und das Profil sieht auch nicht mehr so biketauglich aus, jetzt dafür total hip mit vielen bunten Farben . Schade eigentlich, war ein guter Schuh.

Von 5.10 der Guide Tennie wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit. Für meine Füße hat der eine deutlich bessere Passform als die Bikeschuhe von 5.10. Mehr gut anliegender Bergschuh als schlabberige Badelatsche 
Für den Winter finde ich die "Mid" Variante davon vollkommen ausreichend warm, im Sommer geht man glaub eher ein, wie mit fast allen 5.10 Schuhen. Vielleicht ist da die "Low" Variante etwas "kühler".

Von Vaude gibt's noch den Moab, in verschiedenen Varianten. Das soll ein Bikeschuh mit guten Laufeigenschaften sein, laut Werbung. Hab aber noch keine persönliche Erfahrung damit, ist mir noch zu teuer.


----------



## Perlenkette (10. Mai 2016)

Den  Five-Ten Freerider Schuh kann ich Dir auch empfehlen; es gibt ihn auch in vielen schönen Farben . Manche Modelle haben stellenweise Meshgewebe; das ist luftiger als z.B. die Oberfläche der Freerider Elements- die dafür aber etwas wasserabweisender sind.  Wenn ich mir anschaue, wie abgestoßen meine Schuhe vorne sind; würde ich von Sandalen auch eher abraten.

Am besten in Kombination mit Flat Pedals.


----------



## scylla (10. Mai 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Wenn du aber generell "normale" Schuhe fährst, empfehlen sich FlatPedals - egal welcher Schuh.
> 
> 1) Du hast mehr Grip auf dem Pedal
> 2) Du hast auf beiden Seiten des Pedals den gleich guten Grip
> ...



5) man muss nicht immer nach der richtigen Pedalseite fischen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (10. Mai 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Von 5.10 der Guide Tennie wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit. Für meine Füße hat der eine deutlich bessere Passform als die Bikeschuhe von 5.10. Mehr gut anliegender Bergschuh als schlabberige Badelatsche
> Für den Winter finde ich die "Mid" Variante davon vollkommen ausreichend warm, im Sommer geht man glaub eher ein, wie mit fast allen 5.10 Schuhen. Vielleicht ist da die "Low" Variante etwas "kühler".


 Mal wieder ein super Tip von dir 
Hab ich mir gerade angeschaut und könnte mir zusagen, da meine Freerider Elements  so langsam den Geist aufgeben 
Hast du die Version in Canvas oder Leder?
Wenn dann wäre für mich eh die Mid Variante interessant, da ich immer relativ warm Füße habe


----------



## scylla (10. Mai 2016)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein super Tip von dir
> Hab ich mir gerade angeschaut und könnte mir zusagen, da meine Freerider Elements  so langsam den Geist aufgeben
> Hast du die Version in Canvas oder Leder?
> Wenn dann wäre für mich eh die Mid Variante interessant, da ich immer relativ warm Füße habe



Ich hab die Variante mit "Leder" und "Mid" aber ohne "GTX". Haben mir im Winter bei -7° mit normalen dünnen Socken drin locker gereicht um die Füße warm zu halten. Mit richtig warmen Sommertemperaturen hab ich noch keine Erfahrungen, weil ich die Schuhe erst im Herbst gekauft habe, aber wenn sie im Winter so schön warm sind, sind sie's im Sommer wahrscheinlich auch 
Ausreichend "wasserfest" sind sie auch, also bei Spritzwasser aus Pfützen oder bei einer nassen Wiese gibt's keine nassen Füße.

Bei exxpozed gibts übrigens grad den "Mid GTX" relativ günstig.


----------



## Mrs_Chaos (10. Mai 2016)

Wow, danke für die vielen Vorschläge und Tipps von euch!  Hab mir alle Modelle mal notiert.
Morgen werde ich die Möglichkeit haben, in zwei größeren Sportgeschäften stöbern zu können. Vielleicht finde ich dort ja das eine oder andere Modell und kann es mal ausprobieren.
Wenn nicht, dann müsste ich danach in Online-Shops gucken gehen und mir Schuhe zuschicken lassen.

Momentan fahre ich meistens noch mit diesen _Jack Wolfskin Traction Low Damen-Wanderschuhen_ (der hellgrau-hellblauen Variante):
http://www.amazon.de/Jack-Wolfskin-...62907144&sr=1-10&keywords=Jack+wolfskin+damen


----------



## scylla (10. Mai 2016)

Mrs_Chaos schrieb:


> Morgen werde ich die Möglichkeit haben, in zwei größeren Sportgeschäften stöbern zu können. Vielleicht finde ich dort ja das eine oder andere Modell und kann es mal ausprobieren.
> Wenn nicht, dann müsste ich danach in Online-Shops gucken gehen und mir Schuhe zuschicken lassen.



Eher unwahrscheinlich. Die 5.10 Bikeschuhe eventuell in einem gut sortierten Radladen.

Generell kannst du für deine Bedürfnisse bei den "Zustiegs-" oder "Approach-Schuhen" schauen. Die haben meistens eine flache Sohle (guter Stand auf den Pedalen), griffiges Gummi, sind nicht zu klobig, und man kann gut damit gehen. Falls der Sport-Fachhandel sowas zu bieten hat. Meistens erntet man doch nur fragend-leere Blicke, wenn man nach sowas "seltsamem" fragt  Dann hilft eben das Fernabsatzgesetz


----------



## Aninaj (10. Mai 2016)

Zugstiegsschuhe finden sich am ehesten in Outdoorläden (Globetrotter, Camp4 & Co). Der Sportfachhandel kennt das Wort wahrscheinlich nicht einmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eleo (11. Mai 2016)

Also ich bin nach wie vor ein Freund von FiveTen, für mich gibts keinen besseren Schuh, super Grip, auch zum wandern geeignet, guter halt auch mal bei Tragepassagen und das beste - gibts auch für uns Mädls.

Alternativ evtl. der Adidas Terrex Trail Cross?

http://www.exxpozed.de/five-ten-w-f...991000822268&gclid=CJ3AyejU0cwCFfMW0wod0gYEdg

http://www.adidasspecialtysports.de...ng.cw02-2016&gclid=CKS9i9fU0cwCFRUW0wodCHMBEw

Wenns dann doch mit Klickies sein soll....

http://freeride-mountain.com/Shiman...-versenkt-41?gclid=CPjsx9TV0cwCFRIUGwodP3ABjg


----------



## scylla (11. Mai 2016)

eleo schrieb:


> Alternativ evtl. der Adidas Terrex Trail Cross?
> 
> http://www.exxpozed.de/five-ten-w-f...991000822268&gclid=CJ3AyejU0cwCFfMW0wod0gYEdg



wenn irgendjemand mal Adidas verklickern könnte, dass es auch Menschen mit kleinen Füßen gibt


----------



## eleo (11. Mai 2016)

Ohja, stimmt... Hört bei 39 auf... Hätte bei mir noch gepasst...


----------



## scylla (11. Mai 2016)

eleo schrieb:


> Ohja, stimmt... Hört bei 39 auf... Hätte bei mir noch gepasst...



38 2/3


----------



## Mrs_Chaos (12. Mai 2016)

Da bin ich wieder.
Ihr hattet Recht. Hab in den beiden Sportgeschäften nichts gefunden.
In einem hatten sie den _Giro Whynd_. Die Sohle scheint aber für Flat Pedals völlig ungeeignet zu sein. Ist viel zu flach und hat kaum Profil. Der Schuh ist für Klickpedale besser geeignet. Er hat auch an der Sohle eine 2-Loch-Standard Bohrung mit einer angeschraubten EVA-Schutzkappe. Insgesamt fand ich die Sohle sehr steif, obwohl es in der Herstellerbeschreibung heißt, der Schuh passt sowohl perfekt ins Fitnessstudio als auch auf die Straße…

Adidas hat leider keine große Auswahl für Frauen. Und allgemein ist die Auswahl an Fahrradbekleidung von denen noch dürftig. Schade. Die wollen den Bereich ja ausbauen, hatte ich vor etwa einem Jahr mal gelesen, aber da muss noch viel mehr getan werden. Ich hätte mir jetzt gerne Trikots oder 'ne Hose gekauft, aber von der aktuellen Kollektion hat mich überhaupt nichts angesprochen.

Hat von euch schon mal jemand den _Adidas Terrex Trail Cross_ anprobiert? Würden sich Frauenfüße in dem wohlfühlen?
Bei Adidas habe auch Schuhgröße 38 2/3 bzw. 5,5. Ansonsten meistens 38 oder 5.

Zu den Schuhen von 5.10 (für was stehen diese Zahlen überhaupt???):
Was ist da mit _mid_ und _low_ gemeint? Das Material? Gibt's auch _high_? Momentan denke ich mir das so:
low = Canvas (Leinen)
mid = Leder
"high"? = GTX (Gore-Tex)

Liege ich da wenigstens ein klein bisschen richtig? 

Wie fallen überhaupt die Größen der 5.10 aus? Sind die "normal" oder sollte man auf alle Fälle auch eine Nummer größer bestellen?
Bei Shimano-Schuhen liest man ja häufig, dass man das so machen soll, weil diese meist etwas klein ausfallen.

LG an alle!


----------



## eleo (12. Mai 2016)

Sodala, FiveTen ist ein Schuh der Ursprünglich aus dem Klettersport kommt. Die Kletterschuhe von denen hatten diese Spezielle Sohle, welche fürs Biken entdeckt wurde.

Mid und Low sind die höhe der Schuhe. Low = wie ein normaler Turnschuh/Skaterschuh

Mid = ein bissl höher

Kannst auch danach googeln, da findest ein paar Exemplare

Ich hab normal 38 a 38,5 und bei Five Ten nehm ich die 39.

An deiner Stelle würd ich einfach mal bestellen, probieren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (12. Mai 2016)

Ich habe in den 5.10 dieselbe Größe wie in meinen Alltags-und Trekkingschuhen. Nur die Shimano-Schuhe trage ich eine Nummer größer. Im Winter wurde es mit zwei Paar Socken UND Einlegesohlen allerdings etwas knapp in den 5.10 (Five Ten), das ist er Markenname. Am besten probierst Du mal verschiedene Größen an.


----------



## scylla (12. Mai 2016)

Mrs_Chaos schrieb:


> Hat von euch schon mal jemand den _Adidas Terrex Trail Cross_ anprobiert? Würden sich Frauenfüße in dem wohlfühlen?
> Bei Adidas habe auch Schuhgröße 38 2/3 bzw. 5,5. Ansonsten meistens 38 oder 5.



Das würde man erst rausfinden, wenn es den Trail Cross in Schuhgröße 38 2/3 überhaupt gäbe. Leider gibt es aber nur 39 1/3 und größer. Siehe oben.

Ich habe bei Adidas auch Größe 38 2/3.
5.10 Bike-Schuhe nehme ich in Größe 38. Ich finde, die Bike-Schuhe fallen generell sehr breit und schlabberig aus von der Passform, man "schwimmt" eher im Schuh auch wenn er von der Länge her schon an der Grenze ist.


----------



## Perlenkette (12. Mai 2016)

Mir kommt die Breite grade recht, daher brauche ich sie auch nicht größer . Habe 42 und in Shimano 43; bewundernswert dass die Hersteller Damenschuhe in dieser Größe anbieten!


----------



## Aninaj (12. Mai 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich finde, die Bike-Schuhe fallen generell sehr breit und schlabberig aus von der Passform, man "schwimmt" eher im Schuh auch wenn er von der Länge her schon an der Grenze ist.



Ich finde die Bike Schuhe fallen generell alle viel zu schmal aus und auch zwei Nummern größer sind noch viel zu eng 

hach ja, wie schön das wir alle unterschiedlich sind und wie , dass der Markt immer nur den Durchschnitt bedient...


----------



## scylla (12. Mai 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich finde die Bike Schuhe fallen generell alle viel zu schmal aus und auch zwei Nummern größer sind noch viel zu eng
> 
> hach ja, wie schön das wir alle unterschiedlich sind und wie , dass der Markt immer nur den Durchschnitt bedient...



Ich glaub du würdest in die Adidas Damenschuhe gar nicht mal rein kommen. Die sind selbst mir (mit anscheinend eher schmalen Füßen ) im Neuzustand etwas eng und werden erst nach ein wenig Tragen bequem.


----------



## Aninaj (12. Mai 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich glaub du würdest in die Adidas Damenschuhe gar nicht mal rein kommen. Die sind selbst mir (mit anscheinend eher schmalen Füßen ) im Neuzustand etwas eng und werden erst nach ein wenig Tragen bequem.



Jepp, da passe ich nicht rein. Adidas brauch ich nicht mal von der Seite anschauen. Schade ist nur, dass es kaum Hersteller gibt, die eher breite Latschen anbieten bzw. diese in normalen Geschäften so gut wie gar nicht zu finden sind. Aber generell scheint der Deutsche eher auf schmalen Füßen zu leben. In USA hatte ich dagegen weniger Probleme passende Schuhe zu finden.

Zum Glück gibt es noch einige (Outdoor)Fachgeschäfte die eine gute Beratung bieten und man so zumindest einen Kompromiss findet. Ich trage zum Radln aktuell einen Approach Schuh von Scarpa (Agile), der hat zwar recht viel Profil, aber dank Vibramsohle einen recht guten Gummi, der auf den Flats gut hält. Und einen SkateSchuh von VANS (die einzigen Schuhe die in meiner normalen Schuhgröße wirklich breit genug sind), der keinen so guten Gummi hat, dafür aber trotzdem gut Grip bietet.


----------



## Zeitzeuge (12. Mai 2016)

Ich bin mit den Specialized 2FO Schuhen (2014/15) zufrieden und die gibt es auch für Frauen, ob sich etwas zu 2016 geändert hat weiß ich nicht.(für flat oder zum klicken)
Der Schuh ist relativ fest und ehr kein Winter Schuh.
Manchen hier ist er aber nicht Wasserfest genug... (falls er doch mal durchnässt trocknet er relativ schnell).
Laufen geht auch,profil ausreichend.


----------



## Mrs_Chaos (12. Mai 2016)

eleo schrieb:


> Mid und Low sind die höhe der Schuhe.
> Low = wie ein normaler Turnschuh/Skaterschuh
> Mid = ein bissl höher



Okay, jetzt weiß ich Bescheid. Da lag ich mit meinen Mutmaßungen ja doch meilenweit daneben, obwohl ich diese Erklärungen auch nicht sooo schlecht fand... 

*Welche Flat Pedals könnt ihr empfehlen?* Auf was sollte man bei solchen achten?
Vom Preis her sollten sie sich im zweistelligen Bereich bewegen. Teurer muss es bei mir nicht sein, auch wenn das Material dann sicherlich hochwertiger wäre.


----------



## Frodijak (12. Mai 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Generell kannst du für deine Bedürfnisse bei den "Zustiegs-" oder "Approach-Schuhen" schauen. Die haben meistens eine flache Sohle (guter Stand auf den Pedalen), griffiges Gummi, sind nicht zu klobig,...




Dem würde ich so nicht zustimmen.
Bei meiner kleinen sieht der Schuh nach 1/2 Jahr nicht mehr so dolle aus.
Grip & Stand sind gut aber die Haltbarkeit der Sohle im Zehenbereich...


----------



## scylla (12. Mai 2016)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Dem würde ich so nicht zustimmen.
> Bei meiner kleinen sieht der Schuh nach 1/2 Jahr nicht mehr so dolle aus.
> Grip & Stand sind gut aber die Haltbarkeit der Sohle im Zehenbereich...



Also erst mal hat das nix mit Zustiegsschuhen im Allgemeinen zu tun. Mein Text den du zitiert hast war ganz allgemein hinsichtlich dieser "Schuhgattung". Da gibts aber tausend verschiedene mit ebenso viel verschiedenen Sohlen. Was du meinst hat mit den Adidas Terrex Solo Zustiegsschuhen zu tun 

Aber ich weiß auch gar nicht was ihr alle mit den Schuhen macht? Hab ich jetzt schon öfter gelesen, dass die Adidas anscheinend bei anderen Leuten nicht halten. Kann ich persönlich nicht nachvollziehen. Mir halten die Dinger gut über ein Jahr. Und ich fahr nicht gerade wenig, und laufe auch nicht gerade wenig.
Dafür fallen mir die 5.10 Bikeschuhe regelmäßig nach kürzester Zeit komplett auseinander, anderen Leuten halten die anscheinend ewig.
Scheinbar gibt's da doch ganz unterschiedliche Erfahrungen je nachdem was man genau damit anstellt. Oder hängt's vielleicht auch mit den Pins zusammen, beim einen Pedal scharfkantiger beim anderen runder? 

Allerdings finde ich die paar kleinen Abdrücke auf dem Bild jetzt auch nicht wirklich tragisch. Ich trage meine Schuhe bis die Sohle nimmer da ist oder die Zehen vorne raus gucken. Das auf deinem Bild würde ich als "guten Zustand" bezeichnen. Oder was ist daran jetzt genau schlimm? 

Mal davon abgesehen hat "deine Kleine" eine ziemlich krasse Fußposition auf den Pedalen. Ziemlich weit vorne! Was aber für den Verschleiß irrelevant sein dürfte, die Sohle ist ja überall aus demselben Material, daher nur am Rande bemerkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eleo (12. Mai 2016)

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, hab ich meine 5.10 seit 5 Jahren, und ich fahre damit regelmäßig - Bikeparkbesuche sprich DH, oder Touren. Hab damit schon Wanderungen unternommen und zum Spaziergang mit dem Hund müssen sie auch herhalten. Hier und da sieht man ihnen das "alter" an, und für den Parkgebrauch sind nun neue dazugekommen, aber generell einer der BESTEN Schuhe die ich hatte.

Da ich den schon so lange fahre, ist das auch noch das Herrenmodell gewesen. K.a. obs damals schon was für Mädls gab. 



 
kein Originalfoto, aber so schauns aus - leider gibts das tolle Tigermuster nicht mehr


----------



## HonkyTonk138 (13. Mai 2016)

Meine Frau fährt mit den Salewa Firetrap und ist super zufrieden. Werden auf Plattformpedalen genutzt.

Gruss Markus 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frodijak (14. Mai 2016)

@skylla
Ich finde es nur recht “krass“ wie schnell sich die Pins ins Gummi gefressen haben. Wie gesagt, der Schuh ist kein halbes Jahr alt und Madam hat gerade mal 380 KM aufm Tacho.
Bei der Beschaffenheit (Gummi, höhe der Pins) wundert es mich auch gar nicht.
Das Bild gibt es vielleicht auch nicht wirklich wieder.

Letztlich wollte ich nur darauf hinweisen, dass eine komplett glatte Sohle vorn vielleicht nicht ganz optimal ist, möchte man diesen Schuh (Adidas) länger fahren.

Was die Fußposition betrifft. Das hat sie inzwischen auch bemerkt.


----------



## Ratt-n-Roll (14. Mai 2016)

.


----------



## scylla (15. Mai 2016)

Meine adidas nach ca 1 jahr. 2x 2 wochen kanaren. 2x 2 wochen alpen. 7 tage / woche biken. 2 Tagestouren / wochenende. 


 
Gehen noch ein halbes jahr


----------



## orangerauch (15. Mai 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> 7 tage / woche biken


 wow!


----------



## Mrs_Chaos (18. Mai 2016)

HonkyTonk138 schrieb:


> Meine Frau fährt mit den Salewa Firetrap und ist super zufrieden. Werden auf Plattformpedalen genutzt.
> 
> Gruss Markus



Firetrap gibt's da nicht. Hab ich jedenfalls nicht gefunden. Du meinst bestimmt Firetail. Die hab ich mir mal angesehen und sie machen einen ganz guten Eindruck.
Bestellt habe ich jetzt aber die Adidas Terrex Solo und von Five Ten die Freerider und die Freerider Canvas.
Die Lieferung der Five Ten wird noch etwa zwei Wochen dauern, weil die Canvas gerade nicht in meiner Größe vorrätig sind. Beide Modelle werden dann später gleichzeitig zugeschickt.
Die Adidas hab ich gerade an den Füßen. Die wurden heute geliefert. Sie machen einen guten Eindruck, obwohl ich bei ihrem Anblick erst mal dachte, sie seien zu groß. In der Größe 5,5 sind sie 2 cm länger als ein Paar Trekkingschuhe von Adidas in 5,5 , die ich habe.
Trotzdem sitzen die Terrex Solo jetzt sehr gut und ich habe nicht das Gefühl, dass sie zu groß sind. Sie sind insgesamt zwar etwas schmal geschnitten, aber wundersamer Weise empfinde ich da nichts als zu eng, was sonst bei mir und Schuhen öfter mal vorkommt.
Einzig außen im Bereich der kleinen Zehen hab ich das Gefühl, als dürften sie da noch einen ganz kleinen Tick weiter sein. Aber diesen Bereich werde ich demnächst bestimmt noch etwas auslatschen. 
Hier mal ein Produktfoto. Ich glaube, es ist ein Modell vom letzten Jahr. Die 2016er gibt's nur in einem rötlich-braun.
Die Terrex Solo werde ich auf alle Fälle behalten. Zum Biken und vielleicht auch noch zum "Zusteigen", falls mich dieses Hobby ebenfalls noch packen sollte. 








Perlenkette schrieb:


> ... Im Winter wurde es mit zwei Paar Socken UND Einlegesohlen allerdings etwas knapp in den 5.10 (Five Ten), das ist er Markenname.



Ja, das ist mir schon klar, dass das der Markennamen ist. Aber ich frage mich, was mit der 5 und der 10 gemeint ist. Wofür stehen die? Sie hätten die Firma sonst ja auch Three Seven nennen können...


----------



## 4mate (18. Mai 2016)

Mrs_Chaos schrieb:


> Aber ich frage mich, was mit der 5 und der 10 gemeint ist. Wofür stehen die? Sie hätten die Firma sonst ja auch Three Seven nennen können...


Knifflig! Mehr gibt das Internetz nicht her:

5 1 0
1. A police code for a 'dangerous driver.' Can be excessive speeding,
wreckless driving, or driving under the influence (of drugs, alcohol, medis).

510
2. Also, a skate store on telegraph ave.

Hatte mal aber vor einiger Zeit (Jahre!) einen längeren Bericht über Five Ten, den Namen
und seine Bedeutung und die Geschichte der Erfindung und Vervollkommnung der klebrigen
Sohlen gelesen. Wenn ich mich halbwegs richtig erinnere waren die Schuhe anfangs für
Skater "erfunden worden". Diesen Bericht finde ich aber jetzt nicht mehr... 



Fragen kostet bekanntlich nix bzw. nur etwas Zeit und Strom! 

Five Ten Europe 
Kundendienst Büro  World of Sports

http://www.reinerkopf.de/haendlerkontakt-148


----------



## Mrs_Chaos (18. Mai 2016)

Bei ungewöhnlichen Firmennamen finde ich es oft interessant zu erfahren, woher die kommen.
Mit meinem Internet-Zeugs bin ich bei 1&1. Da hab ich vor einiger Zeit mal im Supportforum nachgefragt, wie es zu diesem Namen kam - und dann ging das große Rätselraten los. 
So 100%ig genau wusste es niemand, aber es wurde dann eine Vermutung aufgestellt und die ist wahrscheinlich weitestgehend zutreffend. *hehe*

Das mit 5.10 werden wir auch noch rausbekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (18. Mai 2016)

http://www.fiveten.com/explore/fiveten-history/




Supportforum fragen ist sicher spaßiger. Aber dafür schafft Google das ohne Rätselraten in 2 Sekunden


----------



## Mrs_Chaos (18. Mai 2016)

Danke! Da haben wir ja den Geschichts-Teil. 
Aha, der Schwierigkeitsgrad beim Klettern/Bergsteigen ist gemeint.
Und dazu gibt's Genaueres hier, auch in Englisch: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yosemite_Decimal_System

Jetzt hoffe ich mal, dass meine bestellten Five Ten's bald eintreffen werden.


----------



## 4mate (18. Mai 2016)

Mrs_Chaos schrieb:


> Das mit 5.10 werden wir auch noch rausbekommen...


http://www.fiveten.com/explore/fiveten-history/

Mouse-over über 1985


----------

